# Help! Jura Impressa Z5 Problem



## snifferhann (May 28, 2011)

Hi

I have a Jura Impressa Z5 (Mark I), that has served me well for about 5 years, that is sending all the water into the waste tray. Also the same is happening when you run a rinse cycle. I have taken out the brewing unit and cleaned it, including the metal filter, checked all pipes clear etc but this hasn't worked.

Any ideas what to try next? Haven't been able to source a service manual for this one.

Looks like it might have to go to a repairers, anyone recommend anyone? I live in Somerset, but am happy to post.

Cheers

Jer


----------



## snifferhann (May 28, 2011)

Not getting much joy with this one so can anyone recommend a good repairer of Jura machines on this site?

Cheers


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, don't know if you managed to sort this but thought I'd offer my tuppence worth.. I recently repaired a Jura that was doing something similar. Turned out to be the main silicone water feed pipe had split. 5 minute fix if you have the parts.

Richard


----------

